

Gmail Reveals the Names of All Users - nickb
http://blog.holdenkarau.com/2008/07/gaping-whole-in-gmail-privacy.html

======
byrneseyeview
Inaccurate title: gmail reveals the names users gave Gmail when they signed
up. I'm sure people tracking me by my anonymous accounts will be real thrilled
to find out that anonymous.troll@gmail.com is really Mr. Anonymous Troll.

Seriously, how many people give Gmail their names knowing that names show up
in inboxes) without expecting the information to get out?

